# training my dog to bark?



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 8 month old male GSD, that seldom barks.(most would say well that's a good thing!!) The only time he usually barks is the outdoor cat, or this caribbean wooden sculpture with faces on it . I fear he might be too afraid/scared to confront a unknown stranger. He's very friendly.

How can I get him to bark at strangers and perimeter guard? I would like him to protect my mom when shes home alone. 

Thanks,


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

At eight months, most would say he is just too young to have his protective instinct yet. But you may get some good advice from another member


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Given time and a lot more socialization, he will naturally learn to bark when confronted with a direct threat. Without a direct threat there is no reason for him to be barking. The last thing you want him to be doing is barking at strangers for no reason.

Be glad that he's very friendly. That's a good thing. The chances of him ever being put in a position of defense is slim to none. Having a dog that barks aggressively at everyone is a lawsuit waiting to happen. 

Leave him be and see how he turns out as an adult. It sounds like he's a great dog.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Given time and a lot more socialization, he will naturally learn to bark when confronted with a direct threat. Without a direct threat there is no reason for him to be barking. The last thing you want him to be doing is barking at strangers for no reason.
> 
> Be glad that he's very friendly. That's a good thing. The chances of him ever being put in a position of defense is slim to none. Having a dog that barks aggressively at everyone is a lawsuit waiting to happen.
> 
> Leave him be and see how he turns out as an adult. It sounds like he's a great dog.


See? Good advice


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Given time and a lot more socialization, he will naturally learn to bark when confronted with a direct threat. Without a direct threat there is no reason for him to be barking. The last thing you want him to be doing is barking at strangers for no reason.
> 
> Be glad that he's very friendly. That's a good thing. The chances of him ever being put in a position of defense is slim to none. Having a dog that barks aggressively at everyone is a lawsuit waiting to happen.
> 
> Leave him be and see how he turns out as an adult. It sounds like he's a great dog.



I would like him to at least ward off strangers, we've been having issues with unwanted solicitors and break ins around the County. Yeah, hopefully he'll mature and develop some strong protective instincts.

I'd hate to admit it, but one time me and my younger bro got into fight and my dog protected me and bit him in my defense  So I am proud of him for that.

My neighbor has a border collie and that dog barks all the time! annoying to say the least, not even at anything of concern.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> See? Good advice



Yeah


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

gshock said:


> I would like him to at least ward off strangers, we've been having issues with unwanted solicitors and break ins around the County.


It's been my expeirence that the mere presence of a german shepherd, whether it is an aggressive/protective dog or not is enough to deter most people.


----------

